# Gorgeous & Free Heirloom Shawl Pattern



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

http://s3.amazonaws.com/spinrite/pdf/WEB-PATONS-KROY-K-HeirloomShawl.pdf

The design is written in 2 versions:

Version I is worked by following written instructions only.

Version II is worked by following Charts accompanied by written instructions.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

It is beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful! Thank you for the link


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for the link. That really is a beautiful shawl. Saved pattern to add to my to-do list.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That's beautiful!! :-D Thank you.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

That is gorgeous! I am going to try to make it.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I like the different pattern around the shoulders. Thank you. Now to figure out what yarn to use and if I have enough!

8 balls of Kroy sock yarn at 168 yards per ball = 490 yards

the pattern looks complicated because it is so long, but it is very pretty. Thanks for that link.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a stunning shawl!! Thank you so very much for the link!!


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow! That's really beautiful . I am afraid but might have to try&#128532;


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for posting this, yona. It's a stunning shawl, and "heirloom" says it best. Probably not as frequently used as an afghan might be, but it will remind the wearer of who knitted it long after we're gone! What a gorgeous garment to leave as our "mark!"

...gloria


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I like the different pattern around the shoulders. Thank you. Now to figure out what yarn to use and if I have enough!
> 
> 8 balls of Kroy sock yarn at 168 yards per ball = 490 yards
> 
> the pattern looks complicated because it is so long, but it is very pretty. Thanks for that link.


I think you need to plan on 1344 yards of yarn. Not 490. It is a beautiful shawl.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the link. It is beautiful and on my list of things to do.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the reminder! This one is really beautiful.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

whidbeyjeannie said:


> I think you need to plan on 1344 yards of yarn. Not 490. It is a beautiful shawl.


it's too late to correct my post, and I sure don't know what I was thinking to come up with that amount. DUH! Thanks for correcting me or someone would start with that amount of yarn and then be upset that they didn't have enough.


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

I think most will buy the # of skeins but since your post sounding like you were working from a stash that maybe you might put in a lot of effort with too little yarn. It was just a heads up warning. I saved the pattern, all 11 pages of it.



chickkie said:


> it's too late to correct my post, and I sure don't know what I was thinking to come up with that amount. DUH! Thanks for correcting me or someone would start with that amount of yarn and then be upset that they didn't have enough.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

This can't be right, can it? If the pattern calls for 8 balls of sock yarn of 50 grams each, that's 400 grams, right so far?
So, if one skein of sock yarn has 100 grams, then 4 skeins of the sock yarn would be all that was needed to make the shawl? (Okay I'd buy an extra skein just to make sure I had enough.) Is that all the yarn it would take to make that gorgeous shawl?????

...gloria


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

I went online to Patons Yarn web site and looked at another shawl: Fanfare Wrap Pattern. It takes 10 balls of Kroy Sock Yarn to complete.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

whidbeyjeannie said:


> I think most will buy the # of skeins but since your post sounding like you were working from a stash that maybe you might put in a lot of effort with too little yarn. It was just a heads up warning. I saved the pattern, all 11 pages of it.


I couldn't correct my post but issued a correction on this!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> This can't be right, can it? If the pattern calls for 8 balls of sock yarn of 50 grams each, that's 400 grams, right so far?
> So, if one skein of sock yarn has 100 grams, then 4 skeins of the sock yarn would be all that was needed to make the shawl? (Okay I'd buy an extra skein just to make sure I had enough.) Is that all the yarn it would take to make that gorgeous shawl?????
> 
> ...gloria


this pattern does not say how many grams, it says 8 balls of yarn, and there are 168 yards in each ball of yarn. I think you need to read the whole thread to see the correction on the amount of yards needed.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very Important:

Just discovered the Errata info on this project, please read before starting project:

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/lovely-lace-shawl-kal/pages/Pattern-Errata


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome, I just added the Errata info on the 2nd page, please check it out.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I've bookmarked it...maybe someday?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome Medieval Reenactor


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome knittingagain


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome fatkitty


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome Ms Sue


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome lildeb2


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome knittingagain


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Glad you like it nannee


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome knittingagain


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

chickkie, I just added the errata on page 2


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome LadyBecket


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Glad you like it granny


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Glad you like it whidbeyjeannie


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Glad you like it Crochetnknit


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

This is a stunning shawl! Heirloom is right!! Maybe an afghan might get more use, but this is definitely something that will remind the wearer of who created it, and that it definitely is a work of love!!

Thanks, too, Yona, for the errata. Now, if I could just figure out how much sock yarn I'll need....

...gloria


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> This is a stunning shawl! Heirloom is right!! Maybe an afghan might get more use, but this is definitely something that will remind the wearer of who created it, and that it definitely is a work of love!!
> 
> Thanks, too, Yona, for the errata. Now, if I could just figure out how much sock yarn I'll need....
> 
> ...gloria


The pattern tells you how much you need - 8 balls of yarn @ 168 yards per ball. that's 1344 yards. I goofed in the first post, but that has been corrected


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

chickkie said:


> The pattern tells you how much you need - 8 balls of yarn @ 168 yards per ball. that's 1344 yards. I goofed in the first post, but that has been corrected


Thanks, chickkie...so, if my sock yarn has 450 yard per skein, I only need 3 skeins, right? 'cuz that would come to 1350 yds. I'm awful at math, but my calculator never fails me, as long as I press the right keys!!
...gloria


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Thanks, chickkie...so, if my sock yarn has 450 yard per skein, I only need 3 skeins, right? 'cuz that would come to 1350 yds. I'm awful at math, but my calculator never fails me, as long as I press the right keys!!
> ...gloria


That's cutting it pretty close, but I would probably want more than that "just in case" - I will do mine from a cone of yarn so I don't have all those joins. Have to do something to use up this stash of coned yarn


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Lovely. Thanks for the like.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

chickkie said:


> That's cutting it pretty close, but I would probably want more than that "just in case" - I will do mine from a cone of yarn so I don't have all those joins. Have to do something to use up this stash of coned yarn


Hmmmm, sock yarn comes on a cone? From where, please?


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Lovely..thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow!! Thanks for the heads up!! I do like this one!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Yona, this one is beautiful Thank you Have saved another pattern! .


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

chickkie said:


> That's cutting it pretty close, but I would probably want more than that "just in case" - I will do mine from a cone of yarn so I don't have all those joins. Have to do something to use up this stash of coned yarn


I would also be interested in which yarn you use that comes on a cone. It would be nice to have all one length. I don't know the quality of the yarns I have found on the internet and if I can get a recommendation it would be wonderful. This spring I have had a great interest in shawls, making my first one now and have a ton of patterns earmarked for the nest projects. Just need to get an idea of the correct yarn to be using for these beauties.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the link! It's a beautiful shawl! I have saved it and if I get good enough someday, I am gonna knit it!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Webs, in Northampton (MA) sells yarn and bedspread cotton by the cone. However, I've always bought mine in person (I don't live that far away, in N. CT) but I've never seen it available on the Webs site, yarn.com.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

This is gorgeous. At the pace I knit it would take me a year to make this but I love it! Thank you for posting!


----------



## neocoul (Jan 7, 2015)

it's a true work of art.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Hmmmm, sock yarn comes on a cone? From where, please?


I didn't say sock yarn, I just said yarn on a cone. Any fingering weight yarn will work for this pattern. But yes, sock yarn is sometimes available on cones, and I happen to have some Kroy on a cone that I listed a couple of times but no one seems to want it (brown and not enough for this project anyway).


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

whidbeyjeannie said:


> I would also be interested in which yarn you use that comes on a cone. It would be nice to have all one length. I don't know the quality of the yarns I have found on the internet and if I can get a recommendation it would be wonderful. This spring I have had a great interest in shawls, making my first one now and have a ton of patterns earmarked for the nest projects. Just need to get an idea of the correct yarn to be using for these beauties.


Machine knitting yarn comes on cones but it can be used for hand knitting as well. I have many many cones of yarn, some acrylic, and some wool - the same as hand knitting yarns. Most of my yarns are 4ply or thinner, but I often double the yarn or use even more ends to make the weight I need.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou,it's very beautiful.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks for the link it is beautiful


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

yona said:


> http://s3.amazonaws.com/spinrite/pdf/WEB-PATONS-KROY-K-HeirloomShawl.pdf
> 
> The design is written in 2 versions:
> 
> ...


OMG its a free pattern! Thank U! wow! beautiful!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Chickkie posted the right answer gloria and you're welcome.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome janis blondel


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome Moondancermel


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome anetdeer


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome patocenizo


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Glad you can use it Browniemom


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you Ladyj960


----------



## zokrmom (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you sharmend


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Glad you like it Crochet dreamin'


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome gypsie


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

It is neocoul, I agree.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome ReRe


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome kiwiannie


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes, it is beautiful, glad you like it diana999


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes, absolutely free missjg - check out the errata I posted on page 2


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Absolutely, you're welcome zokrmom


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Sewgin (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you! This is lovely


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

It really does look beautiful--thanks for posting it!


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

thank you for the link.


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

This is beautiful. Thank you for the link.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

That is beautiful!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome Roxanness


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Glad you like it Sewgin


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I thought so too kippyfure and you're welcome


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You're welcome nancy787


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Glad you like it BobzMum and you're welcome


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

It is, isn't it, hope you can use the pattern imaknuttyknitter


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

chickkie said:


> Machine knitting yarn comes on cones but it can be used for hand knitting as well. I have many many cones of yarn, some acrylic, and some wool - the same as hand knitting yarns. Most of my yarns are 4ply or thinner, but I often double the yarn or use even more ends to make the weight I need.


Chickkie,

I need to find the cone yarn. I would love to work with it for hand knitting. I will do a search for machine knitting to try to find brands of yarn. Any suggestions as to where you get yours?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

whidbeyjeannie said:


> Chickkie,
> 
> I need to find the cone yarn. I would love to work with it for hand knitting. I will do a search for machine knitting to try to find brands of yarn. Any suggestions as to where you get yours?


Go on Ebay as I've seen quite a nice selection of cone yarn on there in the past.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

whidbeyjeannie said:


> Chickkie,
> 
> I need to find the cone yarn. I would love to work with it for hand knitting. I will do a search for machine knitting to try to find brands of yarn. Any suggestions as to where you get yours?


I have a great number of cones of yarn and have been trying to sell some in the classified section here. I have not bought any yarn of any kind for a few years now as my goal is to get the stash I have used up one way or another.


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

Do you order wool, cashmere or cotton?
Fingerling, 2 ply, 4ply?

I wish I had more expertise on this subject. Yarn scares me.


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you. I don't know what to purchase, cotton, wool or cashmere.
I have not made any shawls and am pretty lost.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

whidbeyjeannie said:


> Do you order wool, cashmere or cotton?
> Fingerling, 2 ply, 4ply?
> 
> I wish I had more expertise on this subject. Yarn scares me.


This yarn is 75% super wash wool. You can use any of the yarns in this link I am posting as they are good substitutes:

http://yarnsub.com/yarns/patons_north_america/kroy_socks_4-ply

Now, all you have to check is pricing, what is in your budget as any of these yarns will be suitable for this project.

Hope this helps you and don't be afraid to try.


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh my! This is a great web site, it might solve loads of my questions. I book marked this. I never knew this site existed. This is part of what makes this forum so great!

I still would like to find the yarn on a cone so I have length. Guess I will spend tomorrow searching for a supply.

Thank you.


yona said:


> This yarn is 75% super wash wool. You can use any of the yarns in this link I am posting as they are good substitutes:
> 
> http://yarnsub.com/yarns/patons_north_america/kroy_socks_4-ply
> 
> ...


----------

